
Linux distributions are more GNU than Linux - singaldhruv
http://www.gnu.org/gnu/linux-and-gnu.en.html
======
singaldhruv
Follow up reading: Why most common distros are frowned upon by GNU
[http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-
distros.html](http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html)

------
dozzie
Oh yes, Stallman tends to think of Linux as mostly GNU and he likes to forget
about non-GNU parts, which are as essential (X11 anyone? KDE, LXDE? systemd?
Vim? etc.) Nothing to be excited about.

